

This guy thinks Hubble and Spitzer proves the bible is valid... - hackerblews
http://hubblerevealscreation.com/genesis.html

======
vyrotek
On a similar note, the LDS (Mormon) faith believes that things were not
created out of nothing but rather were 'organized' since matter is eternal.
This was taught by Joseph Smith around the 1840's.

 _According to Mormon scripture, "the elements are eternal".[41] This means,
according to Smith, that the elements are co-existent with God, and "they may
be organized and reorganized, but not destroyed. They had not beginning, and
can have no end."[42] This was elaborated by Brigham Young, who said, "God
never made something out of nothing; it is not in the economy or law of which
the worlds were, are, or will exist."[43] Thus, Mormons deny ex nihilo
creation and instead believe that God created or "organized" the universe out
of pre-existing elements.[44]_

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mormon_cosmology>

